# Bellator 44 Live Discussion



## Intermission

*Bellator 44, Lombard vs. Vitale headliner headed to Atlantic City*

Bellator 44
Date: May 14, 2011
Location: Atlantic City, New Jersey
Venue: Caesars Atlantic City
Broadcast: MTV2



> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Hector Lombard vs. Falaniko Vitale (non-title fight)
> * Michael Chandler vs. Patricky "Pitbull" Freire (lightweight-tourney final)
> * Brett Cooper vs. Alexander Shlemenko
> * Bryan Goldsby vs. Anthony Morrison (bantamweight-tourney qualifier)
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD
> 
> * Giedrius Karavackas vs. Sam Oropeza
> * Jeff Lentz vs. Anthony Leone
> * Azunna Anyanwu vs. Randy Smith
> * Gemiyale Adkins vs. Jay Silva







> Bellator Fighting Championships officials have unveiled their final host site for the current fourth season.
> 
> Bellator 44, the organization's second-to-last show of the season, takes place May 14 at Caesars Atlantic City in New Jersey.
> 
> As MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) first reported, the headliner features a non-title bout between Bellator middleweight champion Hector Lombard (27-2-1 MMA, 6-0 BFC) and Falaniko Vitale (28-9 MMA, 0-0 BFC).
> 
> The event also will feature the finale of one of the organization's four season-four tournaments.
> 
> "This is a great partnership for us; Atlantic City is a classic fight town, and New Jersey is a hotbed for mixed martial arts, so it was a natural fit," Bellator Chairman and CEO Bjorn Rebney stated. "And, Hector vs. Falaniko should be a great fight."
> 
> Lombard, who won Bellator's season-one tournament to become champion, beat the first challenger to his belt this past October when he took on season-three tourney winner Alexander Shlemenko and earned a unanimous-decision win at Bellator 34. With the victory, Lombard's win streak now stands at 16 fights, and he hasn't lost a bout since November 2006.
> 
> Vitale returned to active competition this past year and put together back-to-back wins in his home state of Hawaii. It was a welcome turnaround following an unsuccessful stint in Strikeforce in which Vitale went 1-2. The UFC veteran holds notable victories over Yushin Okami, Matt Lindland and former UFC champ Dave Menne. His fight with Lombard serves as his Bellator debut.
> 
> Caesars Atlantic City features a 1,600-seat performance venue. It plays host to Bellator's first-ever show in New Jersey
> 
> Tickets for the event are now on sale.


http://mmajunkie.com/news/22953/bellator-44-lombard-vs-vitale-headliner-headed-to-atlantic-city.mma

Interesting to see Bellator really holding onto him. They need to sign some guys to further deepen their talent pool.


----------



## rallyman

does he have a championship clause??

looking forward to seeing lombard vrs doerksmen on friday nightin sydney. should be a good warmup for him:fight02:


----------



## SmackyBear

rallyman said:


> does he have a championship clause??
> 
> looking forward to seeing lombard vrs doerksmen on friday nightin sydney. should be a good warmup for him:fight02:


I don't know about Lombard specifically, but Bellator does have a restrictive championship clause in their standard contracts:



> UFC version:
> 
> “if, at the expiration of the Term, Fighter is then UFC champion, the Term shall be automatically extended for a period commencing on the Termination Date and ending on the earlier of (i) one (1) year from the Termination Date; or (ii) the date on which Fighter has participated in three (3) bouts promoted by ZUFFA following the Termination Date (”Extension Term”). Any references to the Term herein shall be deemed to include a reference to the Extension Term, where applicable.”
> 
> Strikeforce version:
> 
> The initial term of this Agreement shall commence upon the date of this Agreement is signed by Fighter (Effective Commencement Date”) and shall expire two years from the date that Fight er signs this Agreement or two years from the first bout in which Fight er fights hereunder whichever is the later date, unless terminated or unless extended or suspended in which case this Agreement shall expire no later than seven years from the Effective commencement date hereof. Fighter grants EXPLOSION the option and the right but not the obligation to extend the term of this Agreement (“extended term”) upon the same terms and conditions except as hereinafter set forth for an additional one year if Fight er at any time during the term hereof holds or held a Strikeforce Championship Title.
> 
> Bellator version:
> 
> “If, at any time during the term, FIGHTER is declared the champion of his weight class, a Tournament winner, or a Tournament runner-up, the Term shall be automatically extended for a period commencing on the Termination Date and ending on the earlier of (i) eighteen (18) months from the Termination Date, or (ii) the date in which FIGHTER has participated in three (3) bouts promoted by PROMOTER following the Termination Date (“Extension Term”). Any reference to the Term herein shall be deemed to include a reference to the extension term where applicable.”


----------



## Rauno

I haven't seen a single Bellator event. Am i missing out?


----------



## Intermission

Rauno said:


> I haven't seen a single Bellator event. Am i missing out?


You REALLY are, Bellator is awesome.


----------



## rallyman

Good warm up for lombard last night making quick work of doerksmen.

man that guy can throw a punch!raise01:

cant wait for bellator 44


----------



## Thelegend

cant wait for another lombard ktfo victory.


----------



## kantowrestler

So Lombard gets yet another tune-up match?


----------



## edlavis88

This is gonna end badly for Vitale - He'll get a dejavu of his fights with Robbie lawlor.

After this Lombard has to think about moving on. Either that or he has to put huge pressure on Bellator to sign more higher profile Middleweights. I know it's not their style but signing Kang, Gerrald Harris and Filho (If he can make MW!) would be awesome.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well considering the buy out of Strikeforce that is going to be a little difficult. Strikeforce takes many of the elite middleweights in the world with them. But I will agree that Kang, Gerald Harris and Filho definately fall under the free agents.


----------



## Big_Charm

kantowrestler said:


> Well considering the buy out of Strikeforce that is going to be a little difficult. Strikeforce takes many of the elite middleweights in the world with them. But I will agree that Kang, Gerald Harris and Filho definately fall under the free agents.


This, deepen the division or Lombard needs to get out and test himself in Strikeforce/UFC.

When I was down in Cuba last month... I asked around about Hector. Everyone wants to get into MMA and watch events because of him.

That has to be a good feeling :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler

Wait, MMA is popular in Cuba? I guess that means Fidel and Raul have to start looking at allowing MMA in Cuba. Either that or making Cuban MMA fighters national heroes.


----------



## Big_Charm

kantowrestler said:


> Wait, MMA is popular in Cuba? I guess that means Fidel and Raul have to start looking at allowing MMA in Cuba. Either that or making Cuban MMA fighters national heroes.


Ok, well I shouldn't have said 'everyone' 

I meant mostly guys between 18-35ish whom looked to be in good shape and followed sports.

:thumb02:


----------



## TheHumanRacist

Anyone have a link to the CFC 16 Lombard fight? cant seem to find a video. Thanks.


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm sure it's on Youtube somewhere. Then there is also the websites out there. But anyways that demographic you just mentioned in Cuba is the major demographic in Cube just like everywhere else.


----------



## Fine Wine

I talked to a guy who knows Lombard (not too well, but met him quite a lot of times) and according to him, he cannot work out why Lombard is still with Bellator. Apparently Lombard said ages ago he was off to the UFC, perhaps Bellator and CFC combined net him more money than he would in the UFC?


----------



## DJ Syko

Is it just me or does that Vitale look like that Renato Laranja from the Master the system videos by Eddie Bravo?


----------



## limba

Lombard needs to move his ass in another promotion.
There is nothing for him in Bellator.

If he relly wants to test himself, he really really must leave Bellator!!


----------



## kantowrestler

Well question number one, how is he supposed to get out of his champion's clause in his contract? Second, should he go to Strikeforce or skip straight to the UFC? This is something that is a dispute.


----------



## Intermission

You guys need to know he can't just leave Bellator. He has a champions clause in his contract and I doubt he is willing to throw a fight just to switch promotions.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, that is what I just said. He is a competitive fighter and wants to hold onto that title. Just because he womps everyone doesn't mean he is going to throw his title away.


----------



## mattandbenny

Predictions...

Lombard v Vitale
Fun fight, Vitale should pose more of a threat than his past 2 super-fights in Silva and Goodman. I'm a massive Lombard fan, if he was in the UFC i think he'd be near the top of the division. Lombard should keep it standing en route to a comfortable UD win i think.
*Lombard by Unanimous Decision*

Freire v Chandler
This is my favorite fight on the card by a mile, it has the potential to be explosive. I really like both guys, their both gonna be great lightweights in 5 years time. My instinct here says Freire, i think Chandler will have some success with take downs early on, but Freire has good jitz and can get back up, and i like him by a late TKO win.
*Freire by 3rd round TKO*

Shlemenko v Cooper
This is another fun fight thats guaranteed fireworks (and half a dozen spinning punches/kicks!). Both guys like to bang and i think this has got knockout written all over it. I can see this being an upset, Cooper is very underrated and has mean stand up, and i can see him smashing his way to the S5 middleweight tourney.
*Cooper by 2nd round KO*

Morrison v Goldsby
Dont really have a lot of interest for this fight. They've lost 22 fights between them and i think whoever wins will be exiting the S5 bantamweight tourney in the 1st round. Goldsby has no business being in Bellator, but he is a tough SOB, so i got Morrison winning a decision.
*Morrison by Unanimous Decision*

Undercard
Sam Oropeza is the highlight of the undercard for me, i've seen him a couple of times and he's a good prospect. Dont know the dude he's fighting but i'll take Oropeza.
*Oropeza by 1st round TKO*

Leone v Lentz should be a competative fight, but i'll take Leone to stop the rot.
*Leone by Unanimous Decision*

Only other bout of any interest is Jay Silva, but i have no lcue who his opponent is so ill say...
*Jay Silva by 1st round KO*


----------



## Fine Wine

kantowrestler said:


> Well question number one, how is he supposed to get out of his champion's clause in his contract? Second, should he go to Strikeforce or skip straight to the UFC? This is something that is a dispute.


How does the champions clause exactly work Kanto? He must lose his title in the Cage or he cannot leave Bellator? They don't sign their fighters to a given amount of fights per contract?

I'm interested because Lombard, Alvarez and potentially Askren down the road are all guys who will need to leave Bellator to really establisb their legacy yet none of them look to be losing anytime soon in Bellator.


----------



## SmackyBear

Fine Wine said:


> How does the champions clause exactly work Kanto? He must lose his title in the Cage or he cannot leave Bellator? They don't sign their fighters to a given amount of fights per contract?
> 
> I'm interested because Lombard, Alvarez and potentially Askren down the road are all guys who will need to leave Bellator to really establisb their legacy yet none of them look to be losing anytime soon in Bellator.


Bellator's "championship" clause.



> “If, at any time during the term, FIGHTER is declared the champion of his weight class, a Tournament winner, or a Tournament runner-up, the Term shall be automatically extended for a period commencing on the Termination Date and ending on the earlier of (i) eighteen (18) months from the Termination Date, or (ii) the date in which FIGHTER has participated in three (3) bouts promoted by PROMOTER following the Termination Date (“Extension Term”). Any reference to the Term herein shall be deemed to include a reference to the extension term where applicable.”


If you're a champion during your contract, it's a three fight extension. So it takes a long time to leave the company and if you're already the champ, losing a title fight doesn't get you out.


----------



## Fine Wine

Legend, thx. 

Do you know when both Eddie Alvarez and Lombards current contracts expire? (Thought I remember Alvarez just signed a new one recently....).


----------



## SmackyBear

Fine Wine said:


> Legend, thx.
> 
> Do you know when both Eddie Alvarez and Lombards current contracts expire? (Thought I remember Alvarez just signed a new one recently....).


No problem.

Eddie Alvarez:



> The 27-year-old just automatically re-upped with the young organization after winning its lightweight tournament last season and is under contract with them for 3 more fights.


That story is from yesterday, after Alvarez had six fights for them, so Eddie will be able to leave after three more fights. 

Though he doesn't seem to be in a hurry to leave in that interview or others. But he does want his next contract to have the possibility to pay him millions of dollars, which would probably be hard for Bellator to do.


For Hector Lombard, I haven't seen anything quite as clear cut, recently anyway. This is from after his season one championship win:



> “I don’t know about the UFC, I’m under contract now and I still have three more fights to do there”


That was after three fights with Bellator, and he's fought for them four times since then. But I'm guessing his initial deal was a six fight deal (like it looks like Alvarez's deal was) and it automatically re-upped for three more when it was over. That would put him at two fights left now. It's possible he resigned with them at some point, but I would have thought that would have been reported.

Lombard has constantly said he only wants to fight the best and called out people in other promotions, so I'm guessing he wants out.


----------



## Fine Wine

Thanks Smacky, I would give you more rep if I could but have to share it around first! 

Legend.

Hopefully Lombard does leave after 2 more fights and hopefully that final one is against Falcoa now he has been cut by the UFC. He would be the perfect replacement for Lombard.

Eddie as you say, doesn't seem overly interested to get a move on. 

Other guys like Ben Askren I think should stay at Bellator a while longer anyway, they still have a lot to learn before they should think about mixing it up with the best in the UFC.


----------



## mattandbenny

Of the bellator fighters, the ones i think could go to the ufc and do well are: Makovsky, Warren, Alvarez, Hieron, Pitbull and Lombard.

The rest, such as Konrad, Askren, Hawn, Hale, Chandler & Patricky Freire i think would all do best sticking with Bellator and developing their game a bit more.


----------



## Fine Wine

Yeh, I probably haven't seen as much Bellator as you boys, so thx for the comments. Can't get it downunder, so have to watch it online.


----------



## SmackyBear

Fine Wine said:


> Thanks Smacky, I would give you more rep if I could but have to share it around first!
> 
> Legend.
> 
> Hopefully Lombard does leave after 2 more fights and hopefully that final one is against Falcoa now he has been cut by the UFC. He would be the perfect replacement for Lombard.
> 
> Eddie as you say, doesn't seem overly interested to get a move on.
> 
> Other guys like Ben Askren I think should stay at Bellator a while longer anyway, they still have a lot to learn before they should think about mixing it up with the best in the UFC.


No problem.

I'd like them both to move on as well. I feel kind of like a dick saying that, like I'm rooting for the poor (Bellator) to get poorer at the expense of the rich's (UFC) pocket. But it's hard not to want to see guys I think are really good get a shot to face the top of their division.

That isn't happening in Bellator. It wasn't happening even before Zuffa bought SF, since SF nixed all the ideas of co-promotion with them, like Melendez-Alvarez, and co-promotion certainly isn't happening now.


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm not sure if Bellator will continue to get poorer while the UFC gets richer. There is plenty of room for both of them. Of course cross promotion is out now and Lombard will want to leave at some point.


----------



## SmackyBear

kantowrestler said:


> I'm not sure if Bellator will continue to get poorer while the UFC gets richer. There is plenty of room for both of them. Of course cross promotion is out now and Lombard will want to leave at some point.


There's room for both, but I was talking about their rosters being rich or poor, rather than profits. Bellator will take a considerable hit to their roster if their champions leave at the first opportunity.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well for some reason the Bellator champions are content where they are. And of course one of them decided that for a challenge he would move down a weightclass. We all know that's Joe Warren.


----------



## Toxic

Discuss the event as it airs or after the event.




I can't be the only one watching this.


----------



## El Bresko

Toxic said:


> Discuss the event as it airs or after the event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't be the only one watching this.


Toxic, how can i stream this event? Is it starting in two hours?


----------



## Toxic

Its on now, its been on for an hour. I am watching on TV. I really don't ever stream mma to be honest.


----------



## Roflcopter

Great fights so far.

That was some brilliant scarf control from Karavackas. Total positional dominance and a nice finish to boot.

That's a rare move in MMA, and impressed me much more than the trips.


----------



## Toxic

Yeah that was a pretty slick sub.

Can't believe Bellator had the never to brag up Lombards winning streak as the longest of any champion in MMA considering the scrubs he has been fighting in most of his fights.


----------



## Roflcopter

Hes put together a pretty impressive run. Should continue tonight.


----------



## Toxic

His level of competition is pretty weak though especially if your gonna start trying to compare him to guys like Anderson Silva.


----------



## TraMaI

Lombard's striking is just ridiculously fast and explosive.


----------



## Toxic

TraMaI said:


> Lombard's striking is just ridiculously fast and explosive.


But not accurate, he swings pretty wildly.

I would love to see him work with somebody like Freddie Roach. Guy could be scary if he was more accurate.


----------



## Roflcopter

Lombard looks like he's sparring.


----------



## Toxic

This is an awful fight. Lombard should have put this guy away its not like he is fighting a guy who is even in the top 50 at MW.


----------



## Roflcopter

Lamped that dude.

Off hand one punch KO....haha


----------



## TraMaI

Toxic said:


> This is an awful fight. Lombard should have put this guy away its not like he is fighting a guy who is even in the top 50 at MW.


Hector apparently can't strike by being the aggressor or something... he was way too focused on countering.

That shot though, god damn.


----------



## Toxic

That was the least impressive win from a guy who is supposed to be a top fighter in his division in a long time. Even with the knock out that was a pretty sad showing from Lombard.


----------



## willerdogger

It was a weak performance but there's no denying that Power....Wow I'd hate to get hit by that right hand


----------



## Roflcopter

TraMaI said:


> Hector apparently can't strike by being the aggressor or something... he was way too focused on countering.
> 
> That shot though, god damn.



Nah..he's usually the aggressor. Check his KO's against Goodman, Silva and Lozano.

Great KO though....he seems to be working on his countering and technical boxing. Paid dividends.


----------



## Toxic

willerdogger said:


> It was a weak performance but there's no denying that Power....Wow I'd hate to get hit by that right hand


But its raw power that he just puts behind every punch till he finds the button. Just imagine though if Lombard went and spent some time at like Golden Glory. That would be just plain scary.


----------



## Roflcopter

Young guns are up finally.


----------



## Toxic

These guys are gonna put on a better show. Both guys look like they are promising up and comers.


----------



## Roflcopter

10-10.

Pitbull is going to get Chandler's timing if he doesn't start committing to the clinch.



Wow......Chandler just hit Patricky with a flying kick Liu Kang style.


----------



## Toxic

The flying kick and then the flying knee was nucking futz.


----------



## Roflcopter

Patricky really busted up Chandler in that round.

10-9. 20-19 Freire

I think Chandler probably gets the takedown easy. Freire seems like he's fading.


----------



## Toxic

Why the hell is the ref letting Patricky lean on the cage and talk to his corner?


EDIT: This is gonna be an interesting decision, could almost be 29-28 with the point deduction, could be 28-28, could be 29-27. I dont know.


----------



## Roflcopter

9-9

29-28 Freire

Chandler is a beast though, they'll probably give it to him.

Too bad he's nothing more than food for Alvarez.


----------



## St.Paul Guy

That was a fun card. Didn't expect Chandler do so well in the striking. I hope Patricky can still have kids.


----------



## Toxic

Chandler looks like a FW standing next to Alvarez. They look two weight classes a part tonight.

That dude is definitely going places though those slams were sick, great cardio, good speed.


----------



## Roflcopter

Toxic said:


> Chandler looks like a FW standing next to Alvarez. They look two weight classes a part tonight.
> 
> That dude is definitely going places though those slams were sick, great cardio, good speed.


Well Alvarez was wearing shoes and is probably at his walk around weight right now seeing as he hasn't any fights in a while.


----------



## Toxic

True enough, I was kinda assuming that Alvarez was walking around at about WW size. 

You know its to bad about the nut shots though because honestly I think that could have been one of the best fights of the year had there not been those stalls. The flying kick, flying knee and the slams. It was a great fight but the stalls killed the momentum of the fight.


----------



## kantowrestler

He probably is around fight time and during normal times. A nut shot is a nut shot. It sucks when it happens but it happens.


----------

